# URGENT MEDIA REQUEST TODAY



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hello - I'm working on a feature for Real People magazine and wondered if you could hep us find a case study rather urgently? 


We need to talk to a mum who has had a baby in her mid to late 40s thanks to IVF. Could you help?


Our deadline is today. Many thanks


Rachel Murphy
07814 620 590.


----------

